# Casonas miraflorinas de la Avenida Arequipa



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

muy pero muy pero muy buena la foto!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Preciosa la Casona de los Berckemeyer*

Yo un par de veces había visto los portones abiertos y apenas ví los extensos jardines....la Casona es maravillosa !!!!.. Sólo roguemos a Dios que no la terminen demoliendo como la Casona Espá y Cuenca (Embajada de la Soberana Orden de Malta) y el Palacio Marsano... las 3 casonas eran las más extensas de toda la Avenida Arequipa...ahora sólo sobrevive la Berckemeyer.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> La casa en cuestión no es acaso la que quería emular a Palacio de Gobierno???


*Inka, esa misma es! Una réplica del Palacio de Gobierno:nuts: *


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

joskoenis said:


> Ay que casualidad. Viendo estas paginas con lindas foto de Lima veo este edificio de que siempre me preguntaba quienes estan viviendo alla. Hace 2 años, saqué una foto desde el Hotel a frente. No se ve nada fea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morí.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Wow, increíble lo que pueden esconder las murallas de estas mansiones, nos estaban privando de todo eso.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es un area verde importante! cubre los 8 metros 'reglamentarios' de area verde para mucha gente... :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermosa casa, que hermosa mansion, que hermosa, saquen por favor más fotos asi a todas las mansiones de Lima, que linda, quisiera que fuera mia!! que linda que hermosura no me canso de admirarla!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> La casa en cuestión no es acaso la que quería emular a Palacio de Gobierno???


Si, y no puede ser demolida porque la avenida Arequipa es Patrimonio de la Nacion desde hace un tiempo.
No se pudo salvar la Casa Marsano, o la Casa Spa, pero queda para el recuerdo lo suficiente: la otrora avenida mas moderna de Lima. Todo un hito, con mucho valor patrimonial.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

joskoenis said:


> Ay que casualidad. Viendo estas paginas con lindas foto de Lima veo este edificio de que siempre me preguntaba quienes estan viviendo alla. Hace 2 años, saqué una foto desde el Hotel a frente. No se ve nada fea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preciosa. Por fín la veo. 

Gracias x mostrarlos la foto!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Imanol said:


> Si, y no puede ser demolida porque *la avenida Arequipa es Patrimonio de la Nacion* desde hace un tiempo.
> No se pudo salvar la Casa Marsano, o la Casa Spa, pero queda para el recuerdo lo suficiente: la otrora avenida mas moderna de Lima. Todo un hito, con mucho valor patrimonial.


Ohhh.. no sabia. Que bueno que se vayan a conservar estas casas y ojala que la zona mejore poco a poco en el futuro.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buen thread, quedé impresionado con la belleza de la casa Berckemeyer.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

La parte de Miraflores siempre me pareció la más linda, a pesar de ser una avenida muy importante normalmente se la ve bastante tranquila. Como a todos me encantó por dentro la casa Berckemeyer, como sus jardines.


----------



## joskoenis (Jul 22, 2007)

Bueno, parece que les gustó mi foto . Pero alguien me puede contar quien vive ahí?

Saludos desde Holanda.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Los descendientes de Oscar Berckemeyer Pazos*

Antigua familia limeña,cuyos miembros han ocupado importantes puestos gubernamentales desde hace alrededor de un siglo...


joskoenis said:


> Bueno, parece que les gustó mi foto . Pero alguien me puede contar quien vive ahí?
> 
> Saludos desde Holanda.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Las 3 Casonas mas impresionantes !!!*

2 desaparecidas y 1 vigente :
CASONA MARSANO :








CASONA ESPA Y CUENCA (Soberana Orden de Malta) :








CASONA BERCKEMEYER :


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Espectacular la casa Berckemeyer, las sorpresas que se esconden detrás de los muros de una avenida por la que tantas veces uno pasa ...por otro lado, se que la pregunta es off-topic, pero alguien sabe por que se le dio el nombre de Av. Arequipa??


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Los sanchecerristas la bautizaron asi...*

al derrocar a Leguía y cambiarle obviamente el nombre a la avenida,entonces decidieron ponerle "Arequipa" como homenaje a la ciudad donde se gestó el golpe de estado que derrocaría a Leguía en 1930.


Francisco__ said:


> Espectacular la casa Berckemeyer, las sorpresas que se esconden detrás de los muros de una avenida por la que tantas veces uno pasa ...por otro lado, se que la pregunta es off-topic, pero alguien sabe por que se le dio el nombre de Av. Arequipa??


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Yo un par de veces había visto los portones abiertos y apenas ví los extensos jardines....la Casona es maravillosa !!!!.. Sólo roguemos a Dios que no la terminen demoliendo como la Casona Espá y Cuenca (Embajada de la Soberana Orden de Malta) y el Palacio Marsano... las 3 casonas eran las más extensas de toda la Avenida Arequipa...ahora sólo sobrevive la Berckemeyer.




Dodi, parece que ya la han vendido a militares, mejor dicho a alguna entidad de las Fuerzas Armadas. Ojalá que no terminé:bash:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> al derrocar a Leguía y cambiarle obviamente el nombre a la avenida,entonces decidieron ponerle "Arequipa" como homenaje a la ciudad donde se gestó el golpe de estado que derrocaría a Leguía en 1930.


Interesante informacion gracias!! Miraflorino


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Lindas casas. Como que es un fenomeno en Latinoamerica que las que fueron antano zonas residenciales se van convirtiendo en Comerciales. Lo mismo a sucedido en las capitales de CA, donde las antiguas mansiones van dando paso al comercio, debido a que las nuevas zonas residenciales se mudan a los suburbios. Muchas de ellas ya han sido demolidas para dar paso a Centros Comerciales o edificios e incluso simples parqueos.


----------



## arodrigohg (Aug 8, 2008)

*Casa Marsano*

hola kisiera compartir estas fotos con ustedes, es mi casa de sueño, cuando me iba a mis clases de teatro pase x ahi y vi las maquinas de destruccion, tumbando toda la hermosa casa en arequipa ave, mis lagrimas se me salieron, pero de colera de no poder hacer nada, pero no pierdo la esperanza q yo la voy a reconstruir
cheken mi link
http://casamarsanoperu.blogspot.com/


----------



## arodrigohg (Aug 8, 2008)

*Casa Marsano*



Miraflorino said:


> 2 desaparecidas y 1 vigente :
> CASONA MARSANO :
> 
> 
> ...


cheken mi link sobre la casa marsano

http://casamarsanoperu.blogspot.com/


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

arodrigohg said:


> hola kisiera compartir estas fotos con ustedes, es mi casa de sueño, cuando me iba a mis clases de teatro pase x ahi y vi las maquinas de destruccion, tumbando toda la hermosa casa en arequipa ave, mis lagrimas se me salieron, pero de colera de no poder hacer nada, pero no pierdo la esperanza q yo la voy a reconstruir
> cheken mi link
> http://casamarsanoperu.blogspot.com/


No me entero si las fotos de la replica que se pueden ver en tu blog son de una maqueta o si es esenario para una obra teatral?


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Que pena por ciertas casonas que son verdaderamente unas joyas y se van perdiendo cada vez más.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

PITEO MIRAFLORINO
Lima, 9 de febrero del 2002
CARETAS 1707 informa que la Municipalidad de Miraflores tiene un superávit de S/. 8'639,823. Los miraflorinos nos preguntamos:
1.) ¿Por qué entonces cada cuadra de las zonas residenciales de nuestro distrito ha tenido que contratar vigilancia particular para protegerse de los robos y asaltos que perpetran individuos que luego huyen en vehículos de lujo?
2.) ¿Por qué el Serenazgo no actuó la noche en que la empresa peruana constructora de hoteles Perú Real State demolió sin licencia la Casa Marsano? Al respecto, los miraflorinos sabemos que esta empresa está vinculada a PERUVAL, organización que quiere construir un teleférico dentro del área protegida de Machu Picchu, sin respetar la legislación conservacionista nacional e internacional pertinente.
3.) Los miraflorinos ya estamos asumiendo los criterios éticos que sustentan el trabajo conservacionista mundial. Por esa razón, el jueves 7 de febrero, hemos denunciado el deterioro de la casa Pérez Godoy que es el foco de una plaga de mosquitos, ratas y murciélagos, gracias a ello, la Municipalidad de Miraflores, SEDAPAL y el Ministerio de Salud han tomado acción al respecto con la presencia de la Fiscal de Prevención Sanitaria. Sin embargo, la acción municipal no debiera quedar como una respuesta coyuntural a estas denuncias vecinales.
Mariana de Pease
([email protected])
La oficina de prensa de la Municipalidad de Miraflores ha dado una explicación absurda. Señala que como la empresa constructora Perú Real State no tenía permiso para demoler y esto se sanciona con una multa, la intervención de Serenazgo ya no era necesaria, sólo había que mandar al cobrador. De otro lado, el empresario Lorenzo Souza se ha negado a contestar a la prensa.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

esas casa increibles antes que demolerlas el gobierno debe comprarlas y volverlas embajada en todo caso para que no se pierda la magnifica arquitectura que tiene , debieron hacer lol mismo con la casa Spa y marsano es una pena


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cosas desconcertantes de MIRAFLORES*

Demuelen la preciosa CASA MARSANO y sin embargo una de las esquinas más importantes del distrito como lo es la Avenida Benavides con Paseo de la República (Vía Expresa) luce un baldío sin sentido alguno :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Otra "perlita" Miraflorina !!!!*

En plena esquina de la Avenida Benavides con la calle Porta... en pleno Centro de Miraflores !!!... inexplicablemente siguen en pie 2 casitas viejas sin nada en especial (anoche pasé caminando delante de ellas y una sigue ocupada,pues las luces del interior estaban prendidas)... 
En la primera foto podrán ver las 2 casitas en la cuadra 2 de la Benavides y en la segunda foto,se encuentran hacia la derecha de la foto (aunque no logran visualizarse),de todos modos,lo que si se vé es una especie de triplay espantoso que han puesto al frente,en la misma esquina con la calle Porta !!!!... *Excelentes fotos de ROBERTO V. *...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente el Blog !!!!*

Recién lo veo y es una especie de "memoria viva" de la Casa Marsano !!!!


arodrigohg said:


> hola kisiera compartir estas fotos con ustedes, es mi casa de sueño, cuando me iba a mis clases de teatro pase x ahi y vi las maquinas de destruccion, tumbando toda la hermosa casa en arequipa ave, mis lagrimas se me salieron, pero de colera de no poder hacer nada, pero no pierdo la esperanza q yo la voy a reconstruir
> cheken mi link
> http://casamarsanoperu.blogspot.com/


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La demolición de la Casa Marsano*











jos18g said:


> PITEO MIRAFLORINO
> Lima, 9 de febrero del 2002
> CARETAS 1707 informa que la Municipalidad de Miraflores tiene un superávit de S/. 8'639,823. Los miraflorinos nos preguntamos:
> 1.) ¿Por qué entonces cada cuadra de las zonas residenciales de nuestro distrito ha tenido que contratar vigilancia particular para protegerse de los robos y asaltos que perpetran individuos que luego huyen en vehículos de lujo?
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Otro crímen arquitectónico*

*LA CASA ESPÁ :* 








*AHORA : UN IMPERSONAL "PLAZA VEA" :* 









jos18g said:


> PITEO MIRAFLORINO
> Lima, 9 de febrero del 2002
> CARETAS 1707 informa que la Municipalidad de Miraflores tiene un superávit de S/. 8'639,823. Los miraflorinos nos preguntamos:
> 1.) ¿Por qué entonces cada cuadra de las zonas residenciales de nuestro distrito ha tenido que contratar vigilancia particular para protegerse de los robos y asaltos que perpetran individuos que luego huyen en vehículos de lujo?
> ...


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> *LA CASA ESPÁ :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ees una Lastima, yo estudiaba en la Alianza Francesa cuando aun estaba la casa y vi como fue destruida, realmente una lastima y todo por hacer una tienda, bueno disque mas rentable, lo mismo esta pasando con el Centro Civico, borramos parte de nuestra historia arquitectorica, tantos otros edificios que realmente deberian ser tumbados!! :bash:
y La Casa Marzano ni que decir!!! hno:
Solo el tiempo dira si valio la Pena la destruccion de estos 3 edificios.hno:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que chevere thread ! Me recuerda las caminatas por dicha avenida contemplando arquitectura de antaño de muy buena calidad. Esa casa de columnas azules tan huachafa si merece bomba nuclear ! La casa Marsano, una pena lo que hicieron, bestias...


----------

